# Club Moebius



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Some new things are up at the "Club Moebius" site and will be adding more soon! - Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool..adding stuf liike the new Dracula sculpt?
Mcdee


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Cool..adding stuf liike the new Dracula sculpt?
> Mcdee


Not yet... too soon for that one.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Cool..adding stuf liike the new Dracula sculpt?
> Mcdee


Moebius is doing a Dracula?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

ALWAYS the last one to know!


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

I just paid for my Club membership an hour or so ago. And I snagged an order of those neat Aurora type model stands. Coolness!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> Moebius is doing a Dracula?


Why Yesssss...and....








BWAHAHAHAHA:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

*I'd love to see a Count Floyd kit that was a parody of the Aurora Dracula longbox.*


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I finally joined myself! Its about time LOL...How long does it take to gain access to the club area after you join?


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

I think it took about 24 - 48 hours to get my acceptance e-mails. Then another couple of days before my actual member kit showed up in my mail.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

MartinHatfield said:


> And I snagged an order of those neat Aurora type model stands. Coolness!!


Is that on the Club Moebius website? I didn't see it.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

BatToys said:


> Is that on the Club Moebius website? I didn't see it.


Here's the link to the stands in the web store...

http://www.clubmoebius.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=44

- Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

...Just a quick question...
Will there be any kind of Newsletter, via Snail mail, issued?
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool article by Frank Winspur about the Gigantic Frankenstein Kit...
Very Cool:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

